# late season **** trapping



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

so i live in wisconsin and its going to warm up to mid 30 and it has been around 16 degrees or cooler for a while i was wondering if any one could give a few pointers on how to trap **** when it warm up when there is still snow on the ground. any help would be great


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Set as close to the ***** den site's as possible. Most **** will not travel far in the middle of winter because they burn more fat than they can take in. Body traps in trails are sure fire producers


----------



## cltrapper (Feb 26, 2009)

Im from mn and its the same deal, and that warmer weather where i am is a dang snowstorm...postponed my trapping yet again with its fluxuating weather changes... :x


----------



## wildcats10 (Feb 26, 2009)

Im also from MN and yes this stupid snow storm screws it all up.


----------

